# Charlie Chat 3/9/2009



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't be home to make a call but I certainly hope someone from DBS Talk calls in and at least asks what is going on with Dish and the TOTAL confusion over the Fox News in HD and where are all the NEW HD Networks that have been promised for months!!! If I could be here I would most assuredly make the call to see how this would be explained. I just returned to Dish back in August ( reluctantly ) and have the Turbo Gold with Locals ONLY package and was assured by Dish csr's before ordering that I would receive all available NEW HD in the future by going with this package. I am at the point now after reading all the posts from others over these same problems that I want to just pay the penality to close my account and move on. DishNetwork expects me to pay for my service each month on time but I also expect to get what I am told I would get by THEIR employees also. What is really going on in this country when companies feel they have to out and out LIE to people to get business? I will tape the show Monday night with hopes someone will be able to get through to Charlie and Jim and at least ask the questions. It's NO WONDER they have lost over 100,000 customers!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for anyones help with the call.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

alacazam said:


> I can't be home to make a call but I certainly hope someone from DBS Talk calls in and at least asks what is going on with Dish and the TOTAL confusion over the Fox News in HD and where are all the NEW HD Networks that have been promised for months!!! If I could be here I would most assuredly make the call to see how this would be explained. I just returned to Dish back in August ( reluctantly ) and have the Turbo Gold with Locals ONLY package and was assured by Dish csr's before ordering that I would receive all available NEW HD in the future by going with this package. I am at the point now after reading all the posts from others over these same problems that I want to just pay the penality to close my account and move on. DishNetwork expects me to pay for my service each month on time but I also expect to get what I am told I would get by THEIR employees also. What is really going on in this country when companies feel they have to out and out LIE to people to get business? I will tape the show Monday night with hopes someone will be able to get through to Charlie and Jim and at least ask the questions. It's NO WONDER they have lost over 100,000 customers!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for anyones help with the call.


I would suggest that any one that calls in with this common complaint would not be put on the air, it is a matter of record that the rabid HD crowd has been clamoring for more HD and I'm sure Charlie would point to the huge number of locals they have been lighting up these last few months. In fact some of the channels folks are demanding an HD feed for do not even offer HD yet. I for one would be a happy camper if FX would finally become HD and I know it will be "soon!"

I'm also sure the spin on the loss of subscribers is going to be economical in nature and not a general lack of HD, because I think you have just got to face the fact that most of the subscribers do not, as of yet, even watch or need HD feeds.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

I strongly recommend everyone submit an email question to charlie chat; here's the form:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/pop_ups/customer_service/charlieChat/question.shtml

The odds of anyone getting a call on the air are extremely low but you can at least have your voice heard loud and clear by the number of emails on this topic. They do supposedly answer charlie chat emails not read on the air.  Also, if you haven't already done so, send a complaint email to ceo at echostar dot com. Who knows, the squeeky wheel might just get some grease.

Please send the link to other friends and forums.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

FX is in HD, DIRECTV has had it since SEPTEMBER 2007....


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've been waiting for the new Chuckles Chat, didn't they used to do them at least bi monthly if not monthly? About the time I realized they were there and what they were they went to this quarterly thing and I always miss them. It seems like every one has at least 1 good tidbit of info. I think I started watching back when CBS was taken off of Dish and March Madness was coming up, then miraculously a deal was struck so we didn't miss our B-ball.


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

Rduce said:


> I would suggest that any one that calls in with this common complaint would not be put on the air, it is a matter of record that the rabid HD crowd has been clamoring for more HD and I'm sure Charlie would point to the huge number of locals they have been lighting up these last few months. In fact some of the channels folks are demanding an HD feed for do not even offer HD yet. I for one would be a happy camper if FX would finally become HD and I know it will be "soon!"
> 
> I'm also sure the spin on the loss of subscribers is going to be economical in nature and not a general lack of HD, because I think you have just got to face the fact that most of the subscribers do not, as of yet, even watch or need HD feeds.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Just so we are all on the same page about my MAIN complaint here. It is NOT just about the HD programming or lack of. It is more about WHY DishNetwork sits back and allows CSR'S to continually LIE to and give UNTRUE information to customers and potential costumers. I for one would think the CEO of any company ( especially in the economy as it is now ) would want to do keep what customers you have satisfied to some sensible degree if at all possible. That would and SHOULD include getting the employees the correct information for the customers. But then again in the world we now live in I guess that may be asking just a little too much!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just be advised that Charlie will probably have call screeners to filter out any meaningful and desired information on his customers' part. He'll shove new equipment down our throats and remind us of what he has already done in the past. That and he will blame his poor 4th Quarter numbers on the economy and everything BUT poor service. If not, I will be genuinely surprised.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Adam Richey said:


> Just be advised that Charlie will probably have call screeners to filter out any meaningful and desired information on his customers' part. He'll shove new equipment down our throats and remind us of what he has already done in the past. That and he will blame his poor 4th Quarter numbers on the economy and everything BUT poor service. If not, I will be genuinely surprised.


I wouldn't be surprised if they record the call and play it on air in a manner that makes it seem live. This would keep someone from sneaking in a question they don't want to answer on air.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

david_jr said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they record the call and play it on air in a manner that makes it seem live. This would keep someone from sneaking in a question they don't want to answer on air.


Recent chats have had very few calls taken ... most of the questions were from emails.

But based on the interactions with the live hosts I believe the calls were also live.

The old trick of calling in with a false question to get on the air and "nail them" doesn't seem to work as well as it used to.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

A few days ago, the EPG showed the CC was re-broadcasting at 2:00 AM (Mountain) Tuesday morning. I set a timer since the normal 7:00PM and 9:00PM broadcasts on Monday interfere with other stuff I want to record.

This morning I checked my Schedule of recordings and find that some other Dish propgram was scheduled to air at 2:00 AM. When I checked the EPG I found that the CC had been slipped to 3:00 AM. I had to delete the 2:00 AM timer and re-create a new one reflecting the change in time.

Strange.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't watch Charlie anymore, eveytime I do, I want to cancel Dish the next day


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

That is because of the time change.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> That is because of the time change.


I thought of that, Rascal, but timers are normally hardwired to Titles, Channels and such, not time slots. I have 30-odd timers and only this one didn't shift? And to boot, what appeared on the Scheduled listing is the now-current program on channel 100, and not the CC I originally created the timer for?

Like I said before ... strange.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> I don't watch Charlie anymore, eveytime I do, I want to cancel Dish the next day


Me, too, pg. That's why I relegate it to the wee-hours.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> I don't watch Charlie anymore, eveytime I do, I want to cancel Dish the next day


If Mr Charlie doesn't have something of substance for us long time subs, I will join the thousands of others churning E* to D*, after my NHLCI subscription expires in May.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDG said:


> I thought of that, Rascal, but timers are normally hardwired to Titles, Channels and such, not time slots.


The timers are tied to the program number ... which is generally assigned by Tribune Media Services for each show. The Charlie Chat and all other programs on 101 have the same program number (zero). The receiver can't tell the difference between the chat and the program before based on number.

If you set a DISHPass for the title the timer should move ... but a normal pick out of the guide recording won't move (or repeat from quarter to quarter).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

alacazam said:


> I can't be home to make a call but I certainly hope someone from DBS Talk calls in and at least asks what is going on with Dish and the TOTAL confusion over the Fox News in HD and where are all the NEW HD Networks that have been promised for months!!! If I could be here I would most assuredly make the call to see how this would be explained. I just returned to Dish back in August ( reluctantly ) and have the Turbo Gold with Locals ONLY package and was assured by Dish csr's before ordering that I would receive all available NEW HD in the future by going with this package. I am at the point now after reading all the posts from others over these same problems that I want to just pay the penality to close my account and move on. DishNetwork expects me to pay for my service each month on time but I also expect to get what I am told I would get by THEIR employees also. What is really going on in this country when companies feel they have to out and out LIE to people to get business? I will tape the show Monday night with hopes someone will be able to get through to Charlie and Jim and at least ask the questions. It's NO WONDER they have lost over 100,000 customers!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for anyones help with the call.


I'm sick of Mr. Ergan because he's a gambler. I'd switch if I could use AT&T's remote. I had U-verse & I loved the channels which are broad. The premiums are all HD. But I'm dissbled and Dish's remotes works for me.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> The timers are tied to the program number ... which is generally assigned by Tribune Media Services for each show. The Charlie Chat and all other programs on 101 have the same program number (zero). The receiver can't tell the difference between the chat and the program before based on number.
> 
> If you set a DISHPass for the title the timer should move ... but a normal pick out of the guide recording won't move (or repeat from quarter to quarter).


Thanks, James ... mystery solved. I can't see myself wasting a DishPass for Charlie.


----------

